# Fake Pancakes and Rhubarb Pie



## jcuempire (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all.

Does anyone have any experience with making prop food? Namely a stack of pancakes and a rhubarb pie. Our costume person told me last night to use "Great Stuff" sealer between two Styrofoam plates to make pancakes, but I have never done either. 

Does anyone have any ideas to try?

Thanks


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 12, 2014)

My first instinct for the pancakes would be to get foam insulation board, cut it to the right round-ish size, sand it down to the right thickness, and then sand the edges. For syrup, maybe try some clear gel glue tinted brown.

For the pie, I would start with a pie tin and fill it with great stuff. Let that dry and then cut/sand/whatever the top to the proper lumpiness. For a top crust, I'd try modelling clay rolled out with a rolling pin and then draped over the top in whatever style of crust you want - you could probably even do a lattice fairly easily. trim the edges and crimp with a fork. Some paint and you're done.


----------



## jcuempire (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks, Marshall. I will try the pancakes first. That can be done quickly. I like syrup idea. I will ask the director if that will work for her. Will the modeling clay dry and stay in place? Or do I glue it down? I have never eaten rhubarb pie but I think the filling is reddish in color. Thanks for your help


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 12, 2014)

http://chrysalisherbs.com/newsletter/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/rhubabr-pie.jpg
What DID we do before Google images?


----------



## jcuempire (Mar 12, 2014)

Perfect. Thanks. Now all I have to do it make it. It would easier to make a real one!


----------



## Bubby4j (Mar 12, 2014)

jcuempire said:


> Perfect. Thanks. Now all I have to do it make it. It would easier to make a real one!


Just make a real one for every show! Much tastier! Then you can even have the actor eat it on stage!


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 12, 2014)

jcuempire said:


> Will the modeling clay dry and stay in place? Or do I glue it down?



You'd probably want to let it dry sans glue and then, if it will pick up, glue it then.


----------



## jcuempire (Mar 13, 2014)

Bubby4j said:


> Just make a real one for every show! Much tastier! Then you can even have the actor eat it on stage!


And run the risk of poisoning a young actor with my baking? I better stick to the fake ones.


----------



## jcuempire (Mar 13, 2014)

MarshallPope said:


> You'd probably want to let it dry sans glue and then, if it will pick up, glue it then.


I'll try it, thanks


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 13, 2014)

Bubby4j said:


> Just make a real one for every show! Much tastier! Then you can even have the actor eat it on stage!


I can probably make a tastier pie using 'Great Stuff' then I can with rhubarb  (crap, I just realized that the microwave is broken and my wife is leaving town for three days..... good thing pizza hut delivers)


----------



## jcuempire (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, it came out okay. I decided not to cut it down flatter so that it would show up better from the seats. I just have to paint the "crust" Thanks for you help, everyone!


----------



## jcuempire (Mar 24, 2014)

jcuempire said:


> Well, it came out okay. I painted the crust and it looks good enough for 50 feet away! Thanks for you help, everyone!


----------

